# Sensores para discapacitados...



## raven_hp (Abr 12, 2008)

Hola! Antes que nada, soy relativamente nueva en el foro, y me ha ayudado mucho (ya implemente un cronometro de 9.999 segundos reseteable que funciona con una bocina, y una fuente de poder variable) pero ahora en clase nos han dejado de proyecto hacer un dispositivo que funcione mediante sensores para ayudar a personas discapacitadas. 

Ya habia pensado hacer un bastón que tenga un sensor de proximidad para que detecte cuando se algo está demasiado cerca de una persona invidente. Este sensor estaría acoplado a un vibrador que le avise que se detenga.

El problema es que no sé como implementar este tipo de sensores, pues es un tema nuevo para mi. Me gustaría queme ayudaran a armar algo así o, si tienen una idea diferente (para otro tipo de discapacidad o usando otro sensor) estoy abierta a cualquier sugerencia.

Otra cosa es que el diseño no debe de salir demasiado caro pues debe de resultar al alcance de casi cualquier persona que lo necesite.

De antemano, muchas gracias. Estoy en contacto.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 13, 2008)

Tienes varias soluciones con varios incomvenientes.


Por infrarojos:

Se trata de iluminar la zona con varios led de infrarojos y medir la señal recibida.

Barato
Focal
corto alcance




Por ultrasonidos

Un emisor y un receptor

Algo mas caso
mas complejo
mayor alcance


Ya continuaremos...


----------



## raven_hp (Abr 13, 2008)

Bueno, la idea de los infrarojos me parece bien, además de que debe ser de corto alcance, para que no le avise a cada instante (sería algo molesto). Ahora, ¿Cómo podía armar el sensor? Gracias


----------



## nachowb (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola, creo que lo mas apropiado serian los infrarrojos como ya habian dicho, tendrias que ponerlos alrededor del baston, pero serian bastantes... te dejo un esquematico del sensor de proximidad IR, pero vos vas a tener que usar mas fototransistores IR, es decir mas receptores. O sino tendrias que comprar los sensores infrarrojos, que vienen de diversas marcas ...
Los ultrasonidos son mas caros pero tendrias que usar menos que sensores IR
, ya que es mas amplio el angulo que cubren.


----------



## raven_hp (Abr 18, 2008)

Muchas gracias!

Voi a implementarlo y te cuento que paso...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 19, 2008)

Otro sensor muy conocido
http://www.superrobotica.com/S300486.htm



Unas ideas para mejorar el circuito:





busca algun circuito mas googlea un poco infrared schematic

Unas pocas cosas, actualmente hay los llamados modulos detectores o sea sensores que en su interior ya tienen todo lo necesario para tener un buen receptor.
Estos modulos son standart y son los que llevan los TV,videos.DVD para los mandos a distancia.
Pueden tener formas y tamalos distintos , cajitas metalicas o en forma de transistor.
Todos estan alimentados a 5 V y son de 3 patillas, 5V,masa y datos o salida (puede se open colector).

El funcionamiento es sencillo, si recibe una rayo infrarojo de 40Khz (un intermiente de 40kHz) cambia la salida.

Su salida es de tipo digital o todo o nada.


En tu caso te seria interesante que fuera analogica para poder medir la distancia.

La idea seria detectar la señal modulada del transmisor , rectificarlo (con un rectificador sincrono mejor) y finalmente aplicarla a un VCO (un 555) y un altavoz.


La gracia del circuito seria que al hacercase un objeto haria un ruido segun la distancia.

Evidentemente si utilizas un microcontrolador mejora mucho el sistema, pero eso ya es otro cantar.
No por un tema de precio sino de tiempo y esfuerzo, hasta podria saler mucho mas barato pero el tiempo es un gran adversario.


Me olvidaba recuerda que existen amplificador opticos, espejos y lupas que te pueden mejorar la sensibilidad.


----------

